# Humorous commercials



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

I figure we all got our favs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUEkOVdUjHc&feature=rec-HM-r2
this one is one of mine its old but it still makes me laugh.


EDIT: more ads condom ones
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsQllpYgd3Y&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBr98Nji-mA&feature=related (this one was good)


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Humerous commercials*

I LOL'd.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Humerous commercials*

Fellow Britfurs will remember how we laughed at this abomination and the rumours around it.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Humerous commercials*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cyAqEjZ2as
I've laughed so hard with this one.


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Humerous commercials*

Hetnet Tennis Commercial


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Humerous commercials*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpV0C_bapOQ


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3j3rvgPtc4

One of my favs.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Humerous commercials*



Ahkmill said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpV0C_bapOQ


 I laughed so hard. It's epic!!


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 14, 2009)

There are so many young engineers.  We can't wait 'til they grow up.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> There are so many young engineers.  We can't wait 'til they grow up.


That.... was awesome.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> There are so many young engineers. We can't wait 'til they grow up.


 I wish I was on that train.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

I seriously do not know why I laugh at this commercial, I just do.


----------



## Idlewild (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's a good one if I say so myself. I nearly cried from laughing the first time.

And another one. I'm sure most people have seen it. It's an old-y, but good-y!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug75diEyiA0 (Where's the beef?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_SwD7RveNE


----------



## ADF (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TpQJug4k10

Well at least they are honest


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 15, 2009)

Leto Borealis said:


> And another one. I'm sure most people have seen it. It's an old-y, but good-y!


I lol'd. Very hard.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ds7OfXXi-c

I lol'd hard to this vid.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 16, 2009)

Great.  I was thinking of an awesome commercial earlier today, now I can't bring it to mind.  What WAS it...?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

xD aweosme thread ius awesome XD


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 17, 2009)

The commercials in this thread are quite funny.  I lol'd alot ^.^


----------



## Hir (Nov 17, 2009)

BIG YELLOW BAG


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fURK0XgLCDQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MR-2zKnn1I&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_aLHel3w20

These three used to make me laugh.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice xD


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes!  I remember what it was now!

Raplhie: "I want a Motorola C139 with text and games and graphics!""


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 22, 2009)

Leto Borealis said:


> And another one. I'm sure most people have seen it. It's an old-y, but good-y!



*laughs* I always got kick out of that one.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Nov 22, 2009)

Wrong Photo!


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 24, 2009)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> Wrong Photo!



I like that one.  it was funny.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZKk-hfUB_o


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Nov 25, 2009)

Mac vs PC Mr. Bean


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

The Trojan Exstasy commercials.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh yes, I also remember this one:

Nationwide Insurance: Life comes at you fast.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 18, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Oh yes, I also remember this one:
> 
> Nationwide Insurance: Life comes at you fast.



lol  that was funny.


----------



## Cindercheth (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5KbpzgBVQ8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH0SkhFybKc
And last (but not least)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRtIzKCqFFo


----------



## sakket (Dec 21, 2009)

i made a commercial i thought was kinda funny!
it's the puppet one.
www.votepugfarts.tk

also, i made some snickers ads,
http://www.poptent.net/user/sakket


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGJiTpBBD18 Huge. Anyone knows what's that music? I mean the original.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 21, 2009)

Cindercheth said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH0SkhFybKc


Talk about your Innocent Innuendos[sup]TM[/sup], I think I see why it got yanked.


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr9pBbMGrSQ


----------



## Stawks (Dec 22, 2009)

This series of Volkswagen adds with Peter Stormare make me laugh every single time.

[yt]fZ83wUhXoL4[/yt]


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 22, 2009)

Somehow I only got the strongest wish to stab that guy in face, then punch him until he dies and dance on his god damn grave


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUBfXR019dU


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 22, 2009)

Heineken:  This is the bedroom, and ....

Minute Maid:  Excuse me, I think you're the father of one of my kids
(similar, but different funny: You fixed Scooter!  YAAY!)


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 31, 2009)

Gotta mention the recent Lego commercial not because it's humorous, but from a Lego maniac perspective, just pur awesomeness:

- Build together.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 1, 2010)

Shoes.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 1, 2010)

Priceless pep talks with Peyton Manning:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGmX6m78zDM (big gut)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr0RAMVSRGo&feature=channel (mini-van)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjHazHg0CoA&feature=channel (social life)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDy669q-_7U&feature=channel (bad haircut)


----------

